# Ladder Stand



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Nice Job*

Looks like that will work. Always good to see some recycling.


----------



## bkbigkid (Apr 15, 2009)

We built something similar years ago and we had some major problems with them, and they never made it to the woods. 

the ladder was not stable enough and twisted under weight.
the plywood once it got wet, it saggged pretty bad. not a stable platform.
a few more 2x's under the plywood would help
they made to much noise, Sagging plywood, Ladder squeaking, Chain. 

the Idea is great and congrats on a nice stand, I hope your works out better than ours did. 

I would hate to hear of a hunting accident resulting from the stand.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Thx for the heads up on the problems you had with a similar stand. This one will stay in my yard for a practice platform until I'm sure I have it right. Couple of 2X4s under the plywood would stiffen it nicely without much additional weight too.

I've been up and down the ladder a dozen times and haven't noticed any problems with it. And, if the chain gets to be a noise problem, I'll cover it with rubber hose and fix that.

I have also thought about attaching a piece of the pierced angle iron to the top rear of the platform, and then running long lag screws into the tree to hold it steady, but so far don't think it is needed.


----------



## 1HoytRedneck (Sep 4, 2008)

spar varnish or rhino lining spray or roll-on for the wood. coat everything wood should last along time


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Nice!*

Looks great! I've thought about doing the same with an old ladder I have.

My thoughts included using angle iron or square steel tubing for the platform support arms and base instead of 2x4s.

The twisting mentioned in another post is likely due to only having one point of connection to the tree. You might consider adding a second point of connection to the tree if you have the same issue. Maybe put a pair of diagonal arms up from the platform toward the tree connected to a bent section of square steel tubing or angle iron to rest against the tree, and chain it in place like the other.

Well done! Would like to hear about any changes you decide to make for the other 3 ladder sections you have.

:darkbeer:


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm puzzling over the "two points of connection to the tree" comment, but I'll figure it out eventually.

This one has three--two chains and the platform rear.

Hopefully we will have enough dry weather today for me to sit in and shoot out of the stand. Got everything set yesterday evening, uncovered the target, and it started raining before I got back to the stand. So cover everything back up, put the bow up, and try again.

I'm not complaining though, as we are just ending the longest dry spell of 15 months or longer the area has ever had--even longer and dryer than the famed drought of the '50s which took a terrible toll on wildlife, farming, and ranching. We got 2.1" in the past 24, with 100% chance of more today.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

dustoffer said:


> I'm puzzling over the "two points of connection to the tree" comment, but I'll figure it out eventually.


Maybe this will help... I know the artwork will blow you away, but try to look past the skill of my artwork :tongue: and maybe what I've said about a second point of attachment to the tree will make sense.

One graphic is basically the stand as it is now, the other with a second tree connector. Looks clunky and in the way on the drawing, but if put together right it would be snug against the tree with only a couple of braces attached to the platform to add stability both front to back and side to side. Most commercial ladder stands have something like that. Hope this helps some!


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

nice stand....i used to make those but found they weren't portable enough and now i make hang on stands....


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

GaryK--got it. And I see how it would stabilize the platform. I might try the same type of setup only under the platform to see how it would do. Only problem I see with an under-platform rig would be access to it for tightening.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

very nice!! wish i had a tree big enough in my yard!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

tmo--had to go and Google Malone to see where it is. I have plenty of trees--about a 1/3 ac lot with 7 live oaks and 22 cedar elms.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice job... how tall is it?

I think it should be easy to reinforce the platform. However, you may want to look at attaching a 48" 2x6 at the foot to give you more stability on the bottom end. Done correctly, it would also add stability for the top.

Also, attach a couple of 2x6 braces (or metal) from the ladder to the tree at the halfway point.

I think you can make these improvements and put it into service this fall along with a good safety harness. Overall, I like it!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Gary K.... what program did you use to draw that up?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Granddad--the platform is 9'10" tall, (ladder is 10') and that puts eye level at around 13.5-14' depending on your height.

I like the idea of a 2X6 at the foot of the ladder--would really stabilize it, although with two chains around the trunk tightened with turnbuckles, it is pretty stable as is.

And, I have my safety harness as well.

Have another ladder stand made from a jet-aircraft boarding ladder--the kind they put on the side of the jet for the pilot to climb to get in the cockpit. We picked it up at a surplus sale for $25--all aluminum, already painted green, lightweight, and heck for stout. All I did was add a platform to sit on--but it still needs some more work as it isn't comfortable to sit on. I need to bring it in from the woods and set it up in the yard and shoot off it for a couple of weeks as I modify it.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

dustoffer said:


> Have another ladder stand made from a jet-aircraft boarding ladder--the kind they put on the side of the jet for the pilot to climb to get in the cockpit. We picked it up at a surplus sale for $25--all aluminum, already painted green, lightweight, and heck for stout. All I did was add a platform to sit on--but *it still needs some more work as it isn't comfortable to sit on.* I need to bring it in from the woods and set it up in the yard and shoot off it for a couple of weeks as I modify it.


You could use a boat seat cushion to sit on... just an idea. They're water proof.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the closed-cell foam camo cushion, but it is more a matter of the platform being too close to the footrest, resulting in your knees being forced up higher than normal.

Once I get this new stand painted up, I'll swap 'em out.


----------



## chassingtail (Mar 8, 2009)

*hevey duty ratchet strap*

as far a noise from the chain us a heavey duty rachet strap we have a few stnds made similar to that an the straps are quit and we doin have any problems in fact im rounding up ladders to build some for next year with chairs like you have instied of just platforms like we have on the four that we have up right now.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Ratchet straps work just as well, but I had the chain in my shed and would have had to buy the straps. The chain is not noisy once you get it set up and tightened.

One thing you might think about too--is that the standard pedestal like I have my chair mounted on might be too short if you are a tall one. I'm 5'9" tall and will probably end up putting a 1" thick board under the pedestal to raise it just that much. Makes sitting for long hours much better.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks great I have made a few of these several years ago, here are my suggestions. 

Keep in mind I HATE Heigths so anything to make me feel more secure I'm all for it. Also I'm 6'7" 300lbs. so I over build my stands. 3/4" ply wood and enough 2x4's and 2x6's to build a small cabin they were heavy.

1) when I cut the V notch in the plywood I would place a couple small pieces of 1.5 or 2" angle ( sharped with a grinder ) so it wouldn't slid on the tree.

2) I had couple sets of old wheels from seed spreaders ( like a bicycle wheel) that I rigged up to the front of the platform so I could roll the stand into the woods, then remove the wheels when I got the stands to the woods.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Gary--I have a piece of the perforated angle iron that is bent to fit the notch in the back of the platform, but haven't put it on yet. Will likely put it on top of the platform and put some sharpened bolts through it to give it some bite, and then wrap a ratchet strap around the tree and over the angle iron.

One thing I noticed this afternoon while shooting off it--if the ground is wet and both legs don't sink the same distance, it gets squirrelly really quick. Guess I need to put a board under the bottom of the ladder to fix that.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

dustoffer said:


> One thing I noticed this afternoon while shooting off it--if the ground is wet and both legs don't sink the same distance, it gets squirrelly really quick. Guess I need to put a board under the bottom of the ladder to fix that.


Yep!


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

or gain some weight when you weigh 300# and climb, the tree stand it will sink to solid ground


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

12 foot ladderstand 24" X 30" I have 6-7 of them.
$21.00 total cost....Plus sweat equity....










Close up of how I made it. 










Blends in well, Just make sure you use deck screws, they last longer outside.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

if the ladder bends, chain the ladder to the tree also!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

The top step shows a major problem with using 2X4s and nails or screws without pre-drilling the holes. The 2X4 splits, and lets go when you put your weight on it. Couple of fixes--put a block of 2X4 on the inside of the two vertical ladder pieces that sticks out far enough to support the cross step or put a small block on the face of the vertical piece that will support the cross step. Another fix is to cut notches in the vertical 2X4s that accept the cross step.

Looks like a good design otherwise. I've sat in mine about 3-4 times so far, and killed one feral hog (at night with a shotgun and buckshot). If they came during daylight hours, I'd be flinging arrows at them though.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's another modification I made after helping a buddy put up his home-made stands--I cut the scallop out of the front of the platform over the ladder. Just a couple of inches more clearance makes it easier to get in the stand.


----------



## sbiddle (May 18, 2009)

While I admire the creativity and effort with all these homemade ladder stands, none of them can be considered safe. Save yourself and buy a commercially built stand and use a harness. In my earlier years I made lots of these types of stands and I'm lucky I didn't kill myself.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I just guess we have to agree to disagree about the relative safety of this stand--and I do use a harness--


----------



## shakyhudew (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a chain link dog kennel that the wind demolished and i just dragged it into the field and left it. i just started taking it apart and am gonna make at least a portable ladder out of the poles.


----------

